# kernel 2.6.22 & ipw3945 [solved]

## menschmeier

Hi,

I upgraded to kernel 2.6.22. 

The driver ipw3945 fro my wlan does not install:

 *Quote:*   

>  * checking ipw3945-1.2.0.tgz  ...                                     [ ok ]
> 
>  * Determining the location of the kernel source code
> 
>  * Found kernel source directory:
> ...

 

I can not get this option in the new kernel. Does anyone know how to use the ipw3945 driver with the new kernel? Is the very new iwlwifi driver available in portage, I couldn't find it.

menschmeier

----------

## cato`

It's because of the new wireless stack. You can find the new iwlwifi-driver in the sunrise overlay.

----------

## michel7

the same here, after upgrading to .22 cannot compile my ipw3945 anymore ...

----------

## tarpman

bug with patch

builds and runs cleanly for me.  posting this from gentoo-sources-2.6.22 and ipw3945-1.2.0.

----------

## michel7

 *tarpman wrote:*   

> bug with patch
> 
> builds and runs cleanly for me.  posting this from gentoo-sources-2.6.22 and ipw3945-1.2.0.

 

i dont think its good solution ... try this patch instead

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=179028

----------

## menschmeier

Now iwlwifi is in portage, can build everything. 

Hope I can make it work too.

menschmeier

----------

